# Eye injury, permanently blind?



## mysacrificenubians (Oct 27, 2007)

Last Friday night, my five month old doeling got her head caught in the hay feeder for a fraction of a second. She somehow cut her lower eyelid. I debated on taking her to the vet, but it really didn't look that bad. I gave her 4 cc of Pen-G. 
Saturday morning it looked worse and her entire face was really swollen so I took her to the vet. He trimmed it up and put a couple of stitches in it, said to continue the pen-G and gave me some ointment to put on her eye. The swelling has gone away and she has no fever and is acting, eating fine. 

The eye itself looked fine although the vet didn't stain it or anything. As of this morning, Wednesday, it is completely clouded over. I think she is blind in that eye. 
Can a corneal ulcer (I'm guessing here) heal? Is there anything I can do for it at this point? Any need for another trip to the vet?


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

When my colt scratched his eye, it started clouding over. I had to put some type of ointment in his eye every day for like a week if i remember correctly and he started healing. He didn't lose his sight.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Pansy just did this during the hurricane, although it was her whole upper eyelid. My sutures were glue when I pulled them out of my surgical pack, thank god I had my staples. Sara helped me sedate her  and I put her back together. I used a eyepatch to glue everything closed with terremycin in the eye which was cloudy and red and triple antibiotic slathered on the staples. Today you can not even see that anything had even happened to her! My husband who held her for me, until she nearly passed out from the banamine and then he had to hold her UP for me  argued the other day out in the barn which side it was on. She is now bred.

There is hope, and...if she is blind in the one eye it is no biggy, ADGA rules only state complete blindness...and she is'nt completely blind she still has one good eye. Vicki


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Does the eye ointment contain a steriod? If the cornea was scratched and there is steroid in it, that can further damage the eye. He should have stained it to be sure. Check your label.


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a doe with an eye injury. It clouded over and scared me. I put eye ointment on it and it healed up and she's fine now.

There's good prognosis for your girl.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

RadioFlyer said:


> Does the eye ointment contain a steriod? If the cornea was scratched and there is steroid in it, that can further damage the eye. He should have stained it to be sure. Check your label.


 Yes. If it has a steroid in it I would stop using it, just go to TSC and get an antibiotic opthalmic ointment.


----------



## mysacrificenubians (Oct 27, 2007)

No steriod in the ointment . 
Called the vet and he said to continue the ointment 2X day and that the cloudiness is a part of the healing and it should go away. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. 
Glad to hear that it may not be permanent!
Thanks so much.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use people neosporin for anything like this and pink eye for future reference.
Hope your girl heals up fine.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> I use people neosporin for anything like this and pink eye for future reference.


ME,Too! Thanks Sondra for that piece of advice! :biggrin And I've even gone to the generic and it works just as well!
LOT'S cheaper than BNP or terrimycin ointment!
Kaye


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

> I use people neosporin for anything like this and pink eye for future reference.


Sondra and Kaye - that is very good to know! We should put that in the medicine chest

Shawna


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

The warning label says not to use the first aid type of Neosporin in the eyes. They do have one for ophthalmic use. :shrug2


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

So does salt, nitrofurazone powder, LA-200, mastitis meds, penn-g, and any other number of medication used in livestock opthalmic treatments.

If you follow lable instructions for _goats_ on medications, you are in for a very LIMITED amount of medications you're able to use.

I'm not even going to count the number of animals/times that I've used the triple antibiotic ointment in this year. Not one blind goat yet and all eyes are clear.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK the scoop on neosporin and the normal stuff for cuts etc. 
years and I mean years ago my children (the youngest is now 41) when very young got pink eye. My pediatrician told me to use reg neosporin in their eyes. I questioned him at the time abt putting dirrectly in the eye. He said won't hurt a thing and will clear up the pink eye. So when I got into goats I figured if I can use it on a two yr old I can use it on a goat. IT WORKS and Kaye will testify as she listened to me.  Plus it is something we usually always have in our own med cabinets. Or the knock off. I have used it on myself when I got alot of dust in my eyes and it doesn't hurt at all little cloudy but no pain.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I had a dog that got a grass seed in his eye--punctured his cornea--had to use 2 different ointments and yes, the eye clouded. Vet said it was part of the healing as well. All healed well, and his eyesight was fine. 

Neosporin??? Wow, that's crazy!


----------



## FRW (Sep 29, 2008)

Raising poodles for 28 years someone was always scratching their eye for some how. I always used triple antibiotic or Neosporin. Just don't use the Neo with the lidocaine in it. It can cause problems to where the animal will not be able to blink properly from the Lidocaine.Lake of fluid from not blinking can cause more scratching on the eye. 
I also used it with a calf with pink eye and the vet told me to use regular injectable penicillin also.
Giving a low does antibiotic like and injection of Penicillin Procain G would help with the healing.
I would personally give it if the eye looks cloudy or ulcerated.If you can see that it is trying to scratch it I would cover it.
Good luck hope all gets better


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I use Bio-mycin in conjuction with opthalmic treatments. It will better penetrate the membranes than Penn-G.

:rofl I just had a mental picture of Pam falling out of her chair at these suggestions! But, we don't have acess to all the "good stuff" you do. 
Kaye


----------

